# German cooking



## my_psychosis (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi. My boyfriends mother is German and used to cook alot of German foods. I would like some German recipes to cook for him. I especially want meat and vegie recipes but anything besides desserts would be nice. ( I dont like to cook desserts, I'm not much for sweets. ) Thanx so much in advance!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Here's a great book (cheap too!) Buy it through the link to Amazon on Cheftalk http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/080...Fencoding=UTF8


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Try typing "German cooking" into your search engine (google.com, etc.). You'll get a ton of possibilities! 

Let us know if you want help with terminology, preparation, etc. :lips:


----------



## jellyfish (Jun 30, 2006)

This came from a recipie originaly, but I just eyeball it now and don't know where the exact measurements went. 


Anyways it went something like this:
4 apples sliced
1 package of cole slaw (basically just the cabbage in a bag cut up)
2 tbls brown sugar
1/4 cup vinager 
package of progies
package of kiobasa

I boiled the progies, so start boiling a pot of water for them.

meanwhile you start to cook the apples on and you sprinkle over the brown sugar, possibly using more than 2 tbls until they are pretty well coated. This makes the apples real delicious so don't eat them ALL 

Next I throw in cut peices of the kiobasa to cook with the apples.

Once the progies are done, put the cole slaw, apples and kiobasa, and vinager together and cook in the stock pot for just a slight amount of time to heat up and make the cole slaw a bit softer. 


In the end this makes a very light and refreshing German meal. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife Martha spent two years in Germany on a Belgian NATO(Nike Missle) Base with the US Army before we met. She absolutly loves German food too. For Christmas a couple years ago she bought this cook book for me to add to the collection. It's not the very best book but it is a good book and had many things she had enjoyed over there. Not a bad price right now too. Shame tho about the sweet tooth, since there are some outstaning German Pastry books out there. Oh for a piece of fresh Apple struedel and a glass of Kirsh-wasser brandy.....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/006...lance&n=283155


----------



## cliveb (Mar 16, 2005)

Here's a really simple recipe I used for a World Cup Football Party the other day. I called them "Bierwurst" - which is probably incorrect, but still: 

3 cans beer
1 can water
tsp salt
1 large onion, sliced
1 large bell pepper, sliced
1/2 tsp caraway seeds.
2 pkts ( about 12 sausages) German sausage - Wiener, Polish, Debrecziner - what ever you can find). 

Place the first 6 ingredients into a large pot and bring to a boil. turn down the heat and simmer for about 25 minutes, until the liquid has evaporated a bit. Add the sausages (whole), turn off the heat, place the lid on the pot and leave for 10 - 15 minutes. 
If you want to be industrious, you can blend the liquid, veg and all, add a little cornflour or beurre manié, and make a nice sauce. 
I used mine as soup then cut the sausage into pieces, served with a sour cream/dill/mustard "dipping sauce".


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's one that I used for a place once. Folks really loved it fas one of the dishes for an Octoberfest/Beer Festival dinner I did once.

2 lbs Fresh Saurkraut 
1/2 lb sliced onions
8 oz Cored peeled and sliced winesap or grannysmith apples
1 cup bacon ends and pieces rendered with 2 tbsp fat
1/4 cup caraway seed
2 slabs Pork spare ribs peeled and cut into 2 and 3 rib portions
Spice for ribs
1/3 cup Ground caraway seed
1 tbsp ground clove
1 tbsp cinnamon
1 tbsp nutmeg
3 tbsp salt
1 tsp fresh ground pepper.

Combine Kraut, onions, apples, bacon w/fat, and caraway in bowl and toss well. Layer in bottom of 4"hotel or tall roasting pan.

Cut ribs and set aside. Mix spices and pour into a dredge can. Sprinkle both sides well and add to top of saurkraut. 

Cover with parchment paper and then foil to seal tightly.

Place in preheated 275 degree oven if convection and 300 degree oven if conventional and cook for 3-4 hours. Remove from oven and let rest 15-20 minutes. 

Serve with Spaetzel.


----------



## armand (Apr 23, 2002)

Actually none of them is German...


----------



## cliveb (Mar 16, 2005)

You are absolutely correct, of course! 
The thing is, we have a considerable German community here in Venezuela, and all the German Butchers make these - Austrian, Polish and Czech sausages!! There ARE some German sausage too - white sausage, something they call "Country" or "Peasant" sausage, knackwurst...


----------



## armand (Apr 23, 2002)

One might think they should be able to make a decent Thüringer Bratwurst or Nürnberger Rostbratwürstl...


----------



## mitmondol (May 29, 2006)

Just spent 10 minutes typeing recipes and for some reason when I finished, I was not logged in anymore!   
Not going to start again now...


----------



## cjdacook (Apr 5, 2006)

C'mon, mit - take a deep breath and repost -


----------



## mitmondol (May 29, 2006)

cj you convinced me (how? Beats me..:lol: )
But here it goes.

Koenigsberger klopse

1 3/4 lb ground meet, a mixture of beef and pork
9 slices stale white breat, without crust
2 c cooked, grated potatoes
5 anchovy fillets
2 eggs
1 Tsp flour
pinch of salt, pepper
2 Tsp capers
For the sauce:

3 Tsp butter
2 Tsp flour
3 Tsp capers
1-2 tsp lemon juice
salt, pepper
4 c stock

Soak bread in water, then squeeze out.
Mince anchovies very fine.
Mix everything together and form 18 ball for 6 persons (about the size of a small egg each)
Roll balls in flour and cook them in boiling water until cooked through, about 10-12 minutes.
In the meantime for the sauce melt the butter add flour but don't brown. Add capers, lemon juice, salt, pepper, Add stock, whisk to prevent any lumps. Simmer, stirring often, for about 15 minutes.
Add meatballs and cook for another 5 minutes.
serve with mashed potatoes.

Bauernschmaus

2 lbs cooked pork, not lean
6 leberknodeln
6 pork sausages
6 slices bacon , not too thin
sauerkraut

Heat knodels in boiling water, cut pork in 6 slices.

Mix sauerkraut and pork slices and heat.
Fry sausage and bacon.
On each plate put a helping of mashed potatoes, sauerkraut with a slice of pork, a leberknodel and a slice of fried bacon.
Serve with hot mustard.

Leberknodeln

1/2 lb calf's liver
1 egg
3/4 lb stale white bread
1 onion
1 pint milk
1/2 tsp baking powder
1 1/2 Tsp flour
chopped parsley
1 tsp marjoram
salt about 1 tsp

Cut bread into thin slices, then pour warm milk over, let sit until totally soaked and soft.
Scrape liver into smooth paste with knife.
Chop onion and sautee until golden.
Squeeze out bread and mix with all the other ingredients and onion.
Has to be very smooth, no chunks of bread in it.
With wet hands form 6 Knodels (balls) and cook them in boiling water, covered, on medium boil for about 20 minutes.

Foe the sauerkraut

2 lbs sauerkraut (make it at home:lips: )
1 1/2 Tsp lard
1 onion, chopped
18 juniper berries
1 apple, peeled and sliced

Sautee onion in lard until golden. Add apple slices, cook for a few minutes, then add sauerkraut (if you use canned kraut, rinse and drain before using) and juniper berries.
Simmer slowly, covered, for about 40 minutes.

Rindsroulad mit Kartoffelknodeln

6 ribeye steaks, pounded thin
salt, pepper
12 slices of bacon
1 large carrot, julienned
dill lickles, julienned
German mustard
flour
lard (maybe oil)
1 onion roughly chopped
1 Tsp flour
5 c hot water
1 c cream

Salt, pepper the steaks on both sides.
Spread mustard on one side. Lay 2 slices of bacon side by side on meat.
Devide carrot and pickle jukienne on the meat slices, putting them on one end of the meat slice.Roll them in flour.
Roll meat up, tucking ends in, then tie with string.
Brown rolls in hot lard on all sides.Remove them as they get done.
Sprinkle the 1 Tsp of flour over , shake pot to distribute flour, then add onion.Cook until onion gets gilden.
Pour boiling water over ,stir, scraping up bits from the bottom, and put rolls back into the pot.
Cover and simmer slowly for about an hour, until meat is tender.Remove rolls.
Salt and pepper sauce to taste, add cream.Put rolls back and het togther.

Kartoffelknodeln

6 lbs large potatoes
2 eggs
1 Tsp flour
salt
2 slices white bread
butter

Cook 2 lbs of the potatoes in water.
Peel and grate remaining potatoes into a bowl of water.When they are all grated, squeeze them out and dry on dishtowel.
Peel cooked potatoes and grate.
Cut bread into 1/4" cubes and fry in butter.
Mix raw and cooked potatoes and other ingredients.
Form 6 balls, push 5-6 bread squares into the middle of each ball.
Cook in boiling water for 15-20 minutes.
Don't overcook, they will fall apart.

OK, this is IT for tonight!
I have more if you are interested.
And I am not German, but cooked in restaurants in Vienna.:crazy: :smiles:


----------



## cliveb (Mar 16, 2005)

Now THAT is worth looking after!


----------



## jaundiego (Jun 1, 2006)

After/during WW ll, fled to South America. The food they loved went with them. Long before that unfortunate mishap, the whites had lefted-off many African slaves they thought were dead...but not. So South America boasts many international flavors. Yes, you can experience Austrian cusine in S.A. without going to Austria.


----------



## jaundiego (Jun 1, 2006)

Deleted for relevance.


----------



## armand (Apr 23, 2002)

I can recognize a presumeably good dinner when reading the menu...

Edited for relevance.


----------



## porkchops (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Jellyfish,

I made your kielbasa cabbage apple dish and it was quite tasty. I did everything in a little bit of a different order, though. I browned the kielbasa, then pulled it out to drain, sauteed some onions, then threw in apples, etc..

Oh yeah, felt like a total dunce when I realized that I forgot pierogis (ugh!). All I had on hand was some pasta, so I used that instead.

It was really tasty 2 days later, too. Maybe even better.

Will definitely make again, since it was so easy... but next time I'll definitely remember the pierogis!

Does that dish have a name?

P


----------



## woodoveneats (Feb 17, 2015)

I saw this cookbook throughout Bayern (Bavaria). I finally bought it in München (Munich). It has a lot of great recipes and is printed in both English and German:

*Traditional Bavarian Cooking*, by Susanne Seethaler, ISBN 978-3-485-01045-0





  








IMG_7980.jpg




__
woodoveneats


__
Feb 18, 2015


----------

